# Can i starve my CC?



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

ok im finally beating this cyno infestation... today im gonna rake up what i can get of whats left and i should be looking good in a few more days...

So will my Cleanup Crew starve? i only have 2 atraea, 2 blue legs hers, 3 scarlet leg, and a turbo....

I plan on taking my lights up from 5 to 7 hours so more algae should come around, but do i need to feed them?

-me


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

the snails should be fine if the tank isnt real new but id throw in a few pellets for the crabs just to be shure


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

just any pellet?

-me


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I always like to attach some greens(seaweed) to a vegi clip to keep my crew fed.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

shouldn't kill em... you don't have much of a clean up crew to starve


----------

